# What are the disadvantages of your fursona?



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 16, 2016)

Either your species as a whole or disadvantages of your specific fursona, what would they be?


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 16, 2016)

Can't see crap. Looking edgy has its cost, I guess


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 16, 2016)

Not actually being a furry by definition. (Sorta)

<- This guys a 'Doodle'

Doodles by my definition being:
dimension hopping beings that live on the literal edge of reality.
He casually travels from his world to other via magic door when ever he pleases.
(and to not cause a panic, Transforms him into whatever's walking and talking there)







Guess you can call him an alien if you have to call him anything =)


----------



## UldarDragon (Sep 16, 2016)

Some furs have assumed dragons naturally like to eat other furs... I also had furs throw marshmallows at me expecting I could cook them ^^ 
That was funny...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm a fox, need I say more?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm an alien with a very shitty sense of direction. Maps are weird.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 16, 2016)

He has no fingers


----------



## Voresh (Sep 16, 2016)

Polar Bears don't hibernate, rip lazy months.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 16, 2016)

I overheat during the summer months...


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 16, 2016)

He doesn't exist :/

...If I had a fursona that is


----------



## UldarDragon (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm a fox, need I say more?


Foxes are Awesome! :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2016)

UldarDragon said:


> Foxes are Awesome! :3


Outside the fandom, sure, but inside it we're generic cumdumpsters and sluts...


----------



## UldarDragon (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Outside the fandom, sure, but inside it we're generic cumdumpsters and sluts...


 well i have yet to meet such fox but I agree with your notion regarding not just foxes... there are some hectic furs out there


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Either your species as a whole or disadvantages of your specific fursona, what would they be?


Half incubus and half vampire, what do you expect ?
Edgy, lustful, thirsty, starving and emo as fuck all the time LOL


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have an alien 'sona, nobody else seems to...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> I have an alien 'sona, nobody else seems to...


My boyfriend has one


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 16, 2016)

Species: Unoriginal Asshole
Specifically:Shameful 100% of the time.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

Species: Dragonhound
Advantages: Flight, really acute sense of hearing, really strong predatory sense of smell that outclasses almost any other, highly developed eyesight, really defined and well toned muscular system, fast reflexes, strong sense of balance.
Disadvantages: extreme dislike of being underground, needs to wear specially made athletic tape to cover the scales on his hands/forearms and his feet in order to prevent injuring those he touches, heavily developed urban areas make him highly uncomfortable, needs to wear specially designed shirts and pants due to his tail and wings, doesn't like hats or helmets because they cover his ears, and human level night vision.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Lemme fix that for ya


Abyssalrider said:


> Species: Dragonhound
> Advantages: Flight, really acute sense of hearing, really strong predatory sense of smell that outclasses almost any other, highly developed eyesight, really defined and well toned muscular system, fast reflexes, strong sense of balance.
> Disadvantages: smart-ass


There ya go lol


----------



## Jarren (Sep 16, 2016)

Conspicuous as all hell.
Normally feared/reviled.
Plus what Uldar said.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> My boyfriend has one


Who is he, and what is his 'sona? Can I see?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Who is he, and what is his 'sona? Can I see?


He's @Yaruzaru ; he doesn't have a pic yet, but his fursona is basically an alien that looks monkey-like (facial features, hands and feet), but with pointy ears (elf-like), four horns on his head, and a lizard tail ; he has dark-brown fur and yellow scales (look at Jin's muzzle in my profile's pic)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 16, 2016)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> I have an alien 'sona, nobody else seems to...



yo andromedahl is one, they posted here.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 16, 2016)

He has a big pair of wings, which can't be good for navigating through a place with tables that have delicate objects such as glasses on the edge (because they will be knocked off)
Also, having wings makes clothes difficult.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 16, 2016)

I just realized I forgot to add mine in the original post. Anyway, disadvantages... Hmm. This may sound odd but having a wide field of vision, as well as no eyelids. It's good and all but you see things you don't want to see and you can't do anything about it. because you already see almost everything around you.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 16, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> He has a big pair of wings, which can't be good for navigating through a place with tables that have delicate objects such as glasses on the edge (because they will be knocked off)
> Also, having wings makes clothes difficult.



Folding them in would drastically reduce your profile, even if they stick out a little it's not that much different than having a bit of width.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 16, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Folding them in would drastically reduce your profile, even if they stick out a little it's not that much different than having a bit of width.



Of course they would be, but still, accidents happen


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine is more or less an internal Interpretation of myself, spruced up with some fur and ancient mythology.
So pretty much, every flaw I have, so does my sona.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 16, 2016)

As Axis is a deer who stands at 6'3'' _excluding _his antlers, you could imagine getting through doorways would be a pain for him.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Jin is pretty overweight and bulky (153 kg), his wingspan roughly 350 cm, and his tail around 250 cm, sooo... there'd be lots of problems with :

wearing clothes (especially pants LOL)
being in crowded areas
getting through a door
taking a seat
playing hide-and-seek LOL
staying hidden/undetected for surprise/sneak attacks and assassinations
dodging attacks
pretty much all other daily activities LOL


----------



## Yoi Ishiya (Sep 17, 2016)

Ugly as BREXIT


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 17, 2016)

Me: Species: Celestial Bird (Type unknown) 

Hard to eat do large beak.

Constant fear of Larger more predatory birds or cats.

Eating eggs because that's a fellow bird in there.

Feathers and talons being stuck in clothing.


----------



## biscuitfister (Sep 17, 2016)

my fursonas disadvantageous are being to smart for there own good with todays army


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

UldarDragon said:


> Some furs have assumed dragons naturally like to eat other furs... I also had furs throw marshmallows at me expecting I could cook them ^^
> That was funny...


What kind of self-respecting dragon doesn't breathe fire...? even frost dragons breathe fire, it just happens to be fire so cold it burns...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 17, 2016)

Well-Done Steak is thine weakness, for it smells delicious and is tasty.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 17, 2016)

Her build and attitude is often seen as masculine, so the majority of the time she is mistaken for a male, even though she is very much a female.


----------



## SavannaEGoth (Sep 17, 2016)

Uh . . . some trust issues and emotional shiz?  :'D
Aside from that, they find otherwise intimidating, dangerous feral creatures to be incredibly adorable.  Prolly too much for their own good.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 17, 2016)

It took a long time to consider what features and such I considered nifty and expressive.

Buuuuuuut...

Not gonna deny that having so many specific features incorporated (the extra arms, all the plates on the body, etc) makes it a difficult character for artists to render.  So artwork of the character tends to be a bit more expensive (some artists charge more for stuff like extra limbs, wings, and the like), and other artists just don't like tackling something like it at all.


----------



## SavannaEGoth (Sep 17, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Not gonna deny that having so many specific features incorporated (the extra arms, all the plates on the body, etc) makes it a difficult character for artists to render.  So artwork of the character tends to be a bit more expensive (some artists charge more for stuff like extra limbs, wings, and the like), and other artists just don't like tackling something like it at all.



I think your design's hella!  :'0  Too bad about those artist rates, though.  I think getting to draw/own a character with features like that would be hella fun.  A break in the monotony, you know?  That, and I'm a sucker for Mewtwo. . .  >A>'


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

Y


SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> It took a long time to consider what features and such I considered nifty and expressive.
> 
> Buuuuuuut...
> 
> Not gonna deny that having so many specific features incorporated (the extra arms, all the plates on the body, etc) makes it a difficult character for artists to render.  So artwork of the character tends to be a bit more expensive (some artists charge more for stuff like extra limbs, wings, and the like), and other artists just don't like tackling something like it at all.


Pretty sure my new avatar would be difficult to ask artists to draw as well.  the weapons are just accessories he uses in rp threads, though his younger version usually hid his wings under his vest because he didn't fly very often.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 17, 2016)

He's shorty x3


----------



## Mobius (Sep 18, 2016)

He's just a regular dog in a mech suit, so he's incapable of linguistic vocalization and has to resort to text-to-speech via neural interface.


----------



## liizardman (Sep 18, 2016)

Mobius said:


> He's just a regular dog in a mech suit, so he's incapable of linguistic vocalization and has to resort to text-to-speech via neural interface.


His name wouldn't happen to be Snowball, would it? 

Follow up: How often is that joke made?


----------



## Mobius (Sep 18, 2016)

liizardman said:


> His name wouldn't happen to be Snowball, would it?
> 
> Follow up: How often is that joke made?


Oh, people think I'm Greater Dog from Undertale far more often than the dog from Rick and Morty.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Sep 18, 2016)

Really low Special Attack stat.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 18, 2016)

She's a hyena, so there's the species stereotype that she's crazy and whatnot. But as an individual, she's really blunt, and that's not always likable.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 18, 2016)

Short, weak, arrogant, daddy issues, work stresses, the list goes on. Kyle is by no means perfect.


----------



## Inzoreno (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, as an owl, he doesn't exactly have fully pose-able lips, so he wouldn't be able to speak in such a way that would be familiar to most people. Also, since owls have their eyes fixed into their head, he has to move his head whenever he wants to look at something.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Well, as an owl, he doesn't exactly have fully pose-able lips, so he wouldn't be able to speak in such a way that would be familiar to most people. Also, since owls have their eyes fixed into their head, he has to move his head whenever he wants to look at something.


but owls can turn their heads 360 degrees, and creep people the fuck out doing it. I don't consider that a disadvantage.


----------



## Inzoreno (Sep 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> but owls can turn their heads 360 degrees, and creep people the fuck out doing it. I don't consider that a disadvantage.


Actually, it's not a full 360, but more around 270-ish degrees and while yes that is quite an advantage, just think about how much you just move your eyes to look at something and realize that, as an owl, you have to physically move your head every time.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

but people would likely run the hell away instead of try to fight you if they saw you do that.


----------



## Rust (Sep 18, 2016)

For some reason people think the fursuit version of mine is ether a fox, rabbit or wolf.  It is a god damn cat!  Get it right!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

Rust said:


> For some reason people think the fursuit version of mine is ether a fox, rabbit or wolf.  It is a god damn cat!  Get it right!


As a canine myself, I can tell that's a cat...what the hell are they smoking?


----------



## Rust (Sep 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> As a canine myself, I can tell that's a cat...what the hell are they smoking?


No idea.  And it isn't like its just one group in one place.  it happens very often.  Mostly they think i'm a fox for some reason.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't see how they think it's a fox...foxes don't have a white patch above the nose and between the eyes...dogs don't have that kind of coloring pattern most of the time, and how with pointed triangular ears and no teeth showing in an open mouth do they think rabbit? (helps that my sister used to have a cat that looked nearly the exact same coloring pattern wise, named Oreo)


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 18, 2016)

BIG BIG TAIL.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 19, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> BIG BIG TAIL.


That looks ridiculously hard to walk around in.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

UldarDragon said:


> Some furs have assumed dragons naturally like to eat other furs... I also had furs throw marshmallows at me expecting I could cook them ^^
> That was funny...


Here! Cook this marshmellow fur me!!Please!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm just a wolf, which means I like to sniff things I shouldn't, lick things I shouldn't, and eat things I shouldn't. But I'm fluffy and fuzzy and warm, and I like wagging my tail.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> That looks ridiculously hard to walk around in.


Ergo, the drawback.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 19, 2016)

UldarDragon said:


> Some furs have assumed dragons naturally like to eat other furs... I also had furs throw marshmallows at me expecting I could cook them ^^
> That was funny...


Well you're a nice dragon from my experiences.


----------



## Legumba (Sep 19, 2016)

Snow leopard, so literally anything other than a Himalayan winter is _too. damn. hot._


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm a Rockruff that has a tendency to get eaten by bigger characters.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 19, 2016)

Same thing with my wolf oc, Daniel.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> That looks ridiculously hard to walk around in.


Gotta carry it around in the crook of my arm. Killed my arm at Eurofurence this year. It hurt for over a week. WORTH IT THOUGH. Everyone wanted to hug, pet, and squeeze it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> Gotta carry it around in the crook of my arm. Killed my arm at Eurofurence this year. It hurt for over a week. WORTH IT THOUGH. Everyone wanted to hug, pet, and squeeze it.


Do more pushups mate!


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 19, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> Gotta carry it around in the crook of my arm. Killed my arm at Eurofurence this year. It hurt for over a week. WORTH IT THOUGH. Everyone wanted to hug, pet, and squeeze it.


Silver linings I guess.


----------



## FelisFloof (Sep 19, 2016)

As far as I'm aware both dragons and cats love their space.  And they both love shinies.  Do that way overboard, and you basically have Gollum.  Except..... not insane.


----------



## Secret170193 (Sep 19, 2016)

Her colours are very popular and common, as is her species ^^;


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 26, 2016)

No real disadvantages for himself, although sometimes he wants to kill his creator (or at least beat him down).


----------



## Kayako (Sep 27, 2016)

Kayako is a fruit bat, so her wings get in the way and she is taller than your average person, which inhibits her ability to blend and not knock shit off of tables....and shelves....and store racks.....


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 17, 2016)

I guess skunks are often given the negative impression of being gross animals that stink for no good reason.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 17, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I guess skunks are often given the negative impression of being gross animals that stink for no good reason.



Well they'll spray you with liquid death if you get close so it's a fair comparison

I'm me so no, I have no downsides because I'm perfect in every way, shape and form~


----------



## KitSly (Oct 23, 2016)

With my Fennec fursona, he is short.  So reaching high things is a bit of a challenge.  He is also shorter than normal for a Fennec so he is often mistaken for a child.

With my Komodo Dragon/Blue Iguana scalesona, he is cold-blooded.  So when it gets cold outside he has to wear layers upon layers...upon layers of clothes.


----------



## Rant (Oct 23, 2016)

With my Fotter Rayly, it would have be shedding. She can grow a waterproof winter coat, but after winter she sheds it and it is one hell of a fluffy mess.

With my  Pheodra Natchy its not having scales like most dragons and leaves her pretty vulnerable to physical attacks.


----------



## Nazieri (Oct 25, 2016)

My tail. It's really long and I keep hitting people with it by accident. I also have a harder time sitting in chairs. My feet are also kind of a disadvantage. My feet are hooves, so it's really hard to walk on slick surfaces.


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 28, 2016)

Legumba said:


> Snow leopard, so literally anything other than a Himalayan winter is _too. damn. hot._


I know that feel bro~

All that fluff gets in the way of wearing socks too


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Oct 31, 2016)

My Fursona's hairstyle. Not so hard to draw, a real bitch to color.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Oct 31, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> BIG BIG TAIL.


How heavy is that tail?


----------



## Epistates (Nov 2, 2016)

Speaking of my kitsune-taur, he would be prone to digging holes sometimes, cooking up wiles, and devour the farmer's produce. Since the species is a trickster type universally those shortcomings would be troublesome for an Arbiter like himself threatening his hometown's morality. He isn't feeble to do wrongdoing, it is just when he might not overcome temptations.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

Anthro Scottish terriers would probably hand out a lot of pash rash wouldn't they?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

I have no idea where the fur ends and the feathers begin 0_o


----------



## chiz (Nov 6, 2016)

im not sure how to answer this since.. well im not saying my sona is like godmode. btu the way im seeing it is like the disadvantages to my sona isnt about like  what disadvantages my sona has per se. and more of the comments people give. ive had much where its like " hes godmode" and  too badass and stuff. even though ive written out in his bio that as a soldier and a cyborg with lots of organs exchanged and upgraded, he is having troubles with his own personhood and what it means to be a person and be alive and what we do with the life we are given, and such. but people seem to not look into that and just go liek " OH ANOTHER SUPERSOLDIER BADASS HOW BOTING WELCOME TO GODMODE CLUB" when tbh a well placed bullet to the head would probably kill him so.. yeah hopefully my rambls have made SOME sense


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 6, 2016)

chiz said:


> im not sure how to answer this since.. well im not saying my sona is like godmode. btu the way im seeing it is like the disadvantages to my sona isnt about like  what disadvantages my sona has per se. and more of the comments people give. ive had much where its like " hes godmode" and  too badass and stuff. even though ive written out in his bio that as a soldier and a cyborg with lots of organs exchanged and upgraded, he is having troubles with his own personhood and what it means to be a person and be alive and what we do with the life we are given, and such. but people seem to not look into that and just go liek " OH ANOTHER SUPERSOLDIER BADASS HOW BOTING WELCOME TO GODMODE CLUB" when tbh a well placed bullet to the head would probably kill him so.. yeah hopefully my rambls have made SOME sense


Lack of personality is kind of the thing people usually mean when talking about their dislike of godmods. It takes a lot of skill and knowledge of story writing to create an interesting overpowered character, let alone a "heavily modified" one (Adam Jensen comes to mind from more recent ones). To be honest, an "overpowered cybord soldier with humanity issues" is just kind of a generic premise that was overused in lots of sci-fi stories and (mostly really bad) fanfics, so that may explain why other people tend to not take such thing seriously.

Speaking about the topic, my "greenbutt" OC storywise is a very socially awkward one when out of water. It's sort of a well-meaning "forest deity" that helps people lost in the forest and escorts them out, and acts uber-elegant and mysterious... as long as she stays in her comfort zone, while in actual society her behavior may range from cutely awkward to downright retarded.


----------



## chiz (Nov 6, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Lack of personality is kind of the thing people usually mean when talking about their dislike of godmods. It takes a lot of skill and knowledge of story writing to create an interesting overpowered character, let alone a "heavily modified" one (Adam Jensen comes to mind from more recent ones). To be honest, an "overpowered cybord soldier with humanity issues" is just kind of a generic premise that was overused in lots of sci-fi stories and (mostly really bad) fanfics, so that may explain why other people tend to not take such thing seriously.



oh yeah it is. but i guess i shouldnt complain too much though, given all the "rainbow-sonas" and  wold clones and fox clones and "fox with unsatiable sexual drive" are all equally stupid tropes that are used and they are also shit on. just wanna point out though that he isnt really op. he can very much so be defeated and all that. but i suppose thats the hubris of it all, if i say he isnt it seems like im trying to defend myself when i dont really need to, because its just a made up character used for purchasing art and roleplaying. 

i do see your point though, and i understand it.


----------



## Piccolora (Nov 7, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> How heavy is that tail?


Around 10 to 15 pounds.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Nov 10, 2016)

Alcoholic. She has bad influences


----------



## Rant (Nov 10, 2016)

For my pheodra Natchy it would be water, shes not weater resistant at all.

For my fotter Rayly, shedding her winter coat. As a half grey fox/otter she grows a really think insulated waterproof coat, but once it starts to warm up that thick ass coat gets on everything!!! Which is why she lives in tropical climates to avoid winter coat growth. And wears a jacket everywhere to make sure shes warm enough.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Karma has trouble with taking large...large ummmm...you know... penis's. He is super cool and manly and all...but Mr.Foox has a hard time and is a little more sensitive then most cumdumpsters....I think his creator has trouble with that too, there is nothing wrong with taking small penis's...


----------



## Mobius (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Karma has trouble with taking large...large ummmm...you know... penis's. He is super cool and manly and all...but Mr.Foox has a hard time and is a little more sensitive then most cumdumpsters....I think his creator has trouble with that too, there is nothing wrong with taking small penis's...


>fox
>cant take a nuclear warhead up his bum

what


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Mobius said:


> >fox
> >cant take a nuclear warhead up his bum
> 
> what


Maybe its because I have half raccoon in me. ;3;


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Maybe its because I have half raccoon in me. ;3;


so, you got half raccoon up your bum and there's not enough place left for anything else? .з.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> so, you got half raccoon up your bum and there's not enough place left for anything else? .з.


No xD intercourse is just painful, it's funny seeing all this explicit furry art with large wangs and when a person finally bottoms in real life they realize quickly How much it hurts and how gross it feels at first. Very fun and enjoyable but everyone's first time isn't steller. Karma is very sensitive...down there.


----------



## racoondevil (Feb 11, 2017)

Raccoon,  born with a mask and automatically believed to be the perpetrator.  It's not stealing!!!! It's just borrowing without asking, or returning, or......ok yeah, we're thieves.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 11, 2017)

Gullible, smol, and a bit of a dick.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 11, 2017)

My sona died on the inside years ago and his heart has been replaced with Marlboro's and rip its.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 11, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> My sona died on the inside years ago and his heart has been replaced with Marlboro's and rip its.



That's pretty metal


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

Mine is confident to the point of cringe.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 11, 2017)

Wingless dragon.


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 11, 2017)

Well 1) Is a dragon, would be a big disadvantage getting a job and shit and basically everything tbh


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 11, 2017)

Disadvantages? What's that? :3


----------



## shapeless0ne (Feb 12, 2017)

phoenix: everyone's afraid of you setting them ablaze or burning them with one touch......
tiger: sometimes people think you wana eat them as a tiger...
fox: sore....need I say more? :3
lion: epic bed heads...also the same problem tiger has.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Cats only got one foot n dogs only missin his tail


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Feb 12, 2017)

Going out in public.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Y is rennasannce festival in the summer... Y r fursuits so hot....  Make the connection?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

There are literally zero tutorials on how to make a batshark fursuit.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 6, 2017)

Not being taken seriously. ;^;


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 9, 2017)

My fursona is rude and lazy and angry all the time


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2017)

Taffypawz said:


> My fursona is rude and lazy and angry all the time


Sounds like most people these days. xDD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Canaan loves to spew pretentiously witty garbage that makes people think less of him, just like me!
White as snow fur stains quite easily, and his long fangs makes eating a bit troublesome.
Other than that he's pretty mundane.


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 10, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Sounds like most people these days. xDD


haha that was good


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Further, he had much stress with his dad after his mom died since he not came good over this tragedy. The story how his mom died is also a hurting point since he saw a lot himself from it. I think sometimes he is kind of running away from it.
> He have also the attribute to always live in the presence, what makes him some kind of blind for the effects of the past.
> Oh and what aint a actually disadvantage, but sometimes put him in trouble is that he loves loud music and bar fights



Does he live in the "presence" or the "present"?


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 10, 2017)

Taffypawz said:


> haha that was good


Thanks, I try. xD


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 10, 2017)

Having no local furry friends - and having actual best friends just laugh at the very idea! (making me more determined. I am a stubborn husky!)


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 11, 2017)

-Big clompy beak that ensures no smooches are physically possible.
-Said beak can't even crush a grape.
-Hard to see due to aforementioned beak.
-...Beak. Oh and those freaky bird-feet.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

Like, I don't know whether I want my deer to have hooves or opposable thumbs.
At least as far as the fur suit goes...


----------



## Alex K (Mar 11, 2017)

I got a hairy back that I gotta shave off every Twosday


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 11, 2017)

Ketren said:


> Does he live in the "presence" or the "present"?


He lives in the here and now, not caring about the future cause he knows future can end tomorrow. He always trys to live like its his last day cause it one day will be and yes, sometimes he fears not to have anything regulated then.
Sometimes im not sure if hes maybe more fearful then it appears if you meet him...


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 11, 2017)

Well being human is considered being naturally selfish...and I hate it. 
Don't get me wrong, I always have respect in public. But there is always that feeling I have at the pit of my stomach telling me that I shouldn't be sharing my goods. 
Wish the naturalness of the feeling could go away


----------



## Ketren (Mar 12, 2017)

What do you mean "sharing my goods", Poptart? I'm curious.


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2017)

Hmmm...I can't think of too many disadvantages, on account of how cute we are!

We don't have hardly any predators, just owls and humans, and muck like the honeybadger, can withstand the venom of most north American snakes, and even eat bees and wasps. Always a plus.

I suppose the main thing is that furs tend to think skunks like ALL smelly things, whereas part of the appeal to skunks is their unique defense, and how I have always rather liked that musky, woodsy scent of them off in the distance. But this does not mean I like all manners of odorous things, just don't minds skunks, and find it somewhat alluring.

So perhaps being misunderstood is a disadvantage, but I think everyone shares that, to a degree.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...I can't think of too many disadvantages, on account of how cute we are!
> 
> We don't have hardly any predators, just owls and humans, and muck like the honeybadger, can withstand the venom of most north American snakes, and even eat bees and wasps. Always a plus.
> 
> ...


Ol' Wolf here can confirm this. Prople still think we are bloodthirsty monsters eating everything... what also means humans still avoid us. So not eeveen 2 Weeks after news said the Wolves settled in GER again (we were extincted since early 1900 here) they already shot a Wolf in the city. They said he was “a danger for the people“ a shit he was...
But it was  A gray wolf. A animal well-known for eating innocent children and leading the underworld so who cares huh...
*cough witchhunters*


----------



## Reyna Malone (Mar 15, 2017)

Species: half Appalachian wolf, half Irish fox
Advantages: looks cool, reflects my personality (my friends and family have often compared me to a puppy or a wolf), reflects my family in an interesting way, can hear well, can smell things
Disadvantages: canines aren't very original, the fur color is hard to get without making it look weird, thick fur only does a few styles


----------



## Reyna Malone (Mar 15, 2017)

Tetrachroma said:


> As Axis is a deer who stands at 6'3'' _excluding _his antlers, you could imagine getting through doorways would be a pain for him.


It's at times like these that I enjoy being a 5'.75" canine.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> We don't have hardly any predators, just owls and humans, and muck like the honeybadger, can withstand the venom of most north American snakes, and even eat bees and wasps. Always a plus.



They don't eat Robber flies, do they?...


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> They don't eat Robber flies, do they?...



I'll have to check! But skunks will dig up nests of yellowjackets...we _might_ eat Robber flie larvae if nothing else was around, for lack of small rodents, grubs, fruits and other stuff, but it doesn't seem to be on our main menu, so you are safe!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'll have to check! But skunks will dig up nests of yellowjackets...we _might_ eat Robber flie larvae if nothing else was around, for lack of small rodents, grubs, fruits and other stuff, but it doesn't seem to be on our main menu, so you are safe!


 Oh good. Robber flies are big and tuned to attacking almost anything that is flying, assuming it can carry it. So eating wasps and such is one in the same for us.


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh good. Robber flies are big and tuned to attacking almost anything that is flying, assuming it can carry it. So eating wasps and such is one in the same for us.



Ah, that's good! Wasps are evil! And, tasty.


----------



## Mobius (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm a walking abomination of cybernetics and flesh who's been stripped of physical identity.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 16, 2017)

My fursona species is now extinct.  They should have had a better aversion to tar pits.  Tar will kill ya, man!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 16, 2017)

Reyna Malone said:


> It's at times like these that I enjoy being a 5'.75" canine.


What the?
Um... thats big xD
5.75 On 4 or on two legs?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 16, 2017)

Keefur said:


> My fursona species is now extinct.  They should have had a better aversion to tar pits.  Tar will kill ya, man!


Yoko's also the only one but thats cause his parents were different species ^^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 16, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> It ain't easy being the shortest guy in the room (fennec), unfortunately makes it a bit difficult to defend oneself without a
> weapon
> 
> Thankfully, working in the digital underground means that most of my work involves technology rather than fists (lore/character)


So youre a hacker?


----------



## Reyna Malone (Mar 16, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> What the?
> Um... thats big xD
> 5.75 On 4 or on two legs?


Two legs. That's also my height IRL, so I just decided to use that for my fursona.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

He is really good at making conversations awkward.
Also he sucks at making quick turns. He usually slips and falls on his face.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 17, 2017)

Reyna Malone said:


> Two legs. That's also my height IRL, so I just decided to use that for my fursona.


Ok now I need a converter @.@
How much this is in meters?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 17, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> My lawyer would advise me to not answer that question. Officially, I'm a HICIA liscensed "information broker". Unofficially, I should probably work on getting that license...


Then I eventually smell a very... fruitful business connection here.Cause me (my "sona") is, well... not a genius on the PC. But due to... exercises, I have a lot of experience with person security. So we could compensate each other.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Mar 17, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Ok now I need a converter @.@
> How much this is in meters?


About 152 cm.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 17, 2017)

Pros
-fluffy
-has a snoot that can be booped

Cons
-foxes are "unoriginal" apparently and being half dog and having wings doesn't help, apparently
- awkward
-loves America and sushi too much, needs to stop
-has wings and cannot even fly a foot off the ground, what a ripoff am-I-right


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

Reyna Malone said:


> About 152 cm.


Oh hehe then its a rather big size for me ^^ I'm about 1,80 meters high ^^


----------



## Laugh Kita (Mar 19, 2017)

People ask some weird and bold questions when you're a hyena.


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Either your species as a whole or disadvantages of your specific fursona, what would they be?


Seems like nobody knows how to draw owls.
Also, as a bird of prey, my eyesight is far too good to require eyeglasses.
Also, carrying a tesla coil on your back is dangerous.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm a Kitten

You try to make the sexxings with womens when you are a kitten.

Fucking AWKWARD.


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 20, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> As a sentient shade of blue, I'm often offended by people's inability to tell the difference between near shades of blue.  We all look the same to them.


I want you to know that I don't see color, so I can totally be your friend. Those people are so bigoted, but I assure you! I'm colorblind.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 27, 2017)

Ketren said:


> What do you mean "sharing my goods", Poptart? I'm curious.



Well I mean if I have a friend, and they ask for some of my food, I am really hesitant on the inside to give them any. But I still go against the natural greediness feeling and do it anyway.

Other times, "borrowing" items (aka you'll never see that thing again) or people wanting to ask for money and they promise they'll pay me back (which I always say no to anyway)

Time is also a good.
There are people I don't like giving my valuable time to because I don't like them. But I still at least give them an ear to listen to and I try to give them the hint of "I don't wanna talk to you" by giving vague and small responses, if any.

And space.
Oh my god. Space. 
I can be part cat sometimes because I want to isolate myself and have alone time but it's hard to do that when I'm in public almost all the time. 


Sharing is hard because humans are naturally greedy. But there are ways to overcome anything really


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bad memory, hard to live in a non aquatic environment, bad memory, kinda boring environment, bad memory

This is species as a whole, btw


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Mar 29, 2017)

disadvantages: possibly the fact that he probs gets mistaken for a girl bc of his feminine appearance, he's also very quiet and doesn't talk much, and shy in social situations so he has a tendency to be talked over and pushed around a little bit


----------



## modfox (Mar 29, 2017)

idk if digigrade legs have disadvantages. also my fursona has a lot of enemies


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

When a woman is being aggressive when hitting on him, he gets flustered. His weakness in general is women, as you can easily get him flustered if you hit on him.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 29, 2017)

My sona can't make out with anyone properly with his teeth :...^>


----------



## Rainbo (Mar 29, 2017)

Due to her being involved in this whole huge sci-fi/fantasy story, the actual summary of her background and true nature of her species probably absolutely REEKS of "special snowflake syndrome" and it wasn't even supposed to be anything like that, it's just sorta always been that way, haha. Like my earliest inspirations were things like _A Wrinkle In Time_ and C.S. Lewis's ideas about many worlds and J.R.R. Tolkein and Cyberpunk influences, like, I was basically _doomed _to end up writing some _really out-there crap_, hahaha.

It's like this endless layered onion and with each new layer it just gets _weirder and weirder_.

>Fox
>But like those cartoony drawings I do?...those are just me messing around
>'Cause she's more like this "OH GOD MONSTER SOMEONE SHOOT IT BEFORE IT EATS US" werefox creature
>And like all the animal people in the story are "monstrous" like that, to human eyes anyway
>Also she's kinda magical?
>Oh wait she shapeshifts too? uhh...
>Uhh the story is about WHAT? interdimensional time travelin' madness wat?
>ALIENS WHAT
>WHAT IS THIS EVEN
>DOES THE MADNESS STOP
>*reaches existential enlightenment*
>Foxes some more


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mine?...

Con's

- Looks like a all purple wolf version of the the ring ghost with all black eyes.

- Pretty much schizophrenic/autistic mix so yeah really mentally unstable.

- Sometimes seen with her head in her arms or muzzle gone with her tongue hanging. 

- Others see her as a derpy annoyance and mostly never mingles with others.

Pro's    

- Lot's of powers and 2000+ life span as for her race.

- Very intelligent


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> When a woman is being aggressive when hitting on him, he gets flustered. His weakness in general is women, as you can easily get him flustered if you hit on him.



_Knees weak, arms are heavy..._



Rainbo said:


> Due to her being involved in this whole huge sci-fi/fantasy story, the actual summary of her background and true nature of her species probably absolutely REEKS of "special snowflake syndrome" and it wasn't even supposed to be anything like that, it's just sorta always been that way, haha. Like my earliest inspirations were things like _A Wrinkle In Time_ and C.S. Lewis's ideas about many worlds and J.R.R. Tolkein and Cyberpunk influences, like, I was basically _doomed _to end up writing some _really out-there crap_, hahaha.
> 
> It's like this endless layered onion and with each new layer it just gets _weirder and weirder_.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhh stop! All of this capitalization and greentext has me disorientated. A magical what now?



lupi900 said:


> Mine?...
> 
> Con's
> 
> ...



2000 years, how convenient for all kinds of shenanigans.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> My sona can't make out with anyone properly with his teeth :...^>



I can tell, I guess it's a kiss *worth two bucks upfront





*


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

This thread is kind of species-ist, did any of you ever consider that flies have short attention spans and that large volumes of information are disorienting to them? Check your privileges. Smh.


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Mar 29, 2017)

This is more of an irl problem but: really bara fursona, really not bara person. All that fursuit padding is going to be a pain in the tail.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> _Knees weak, arms are heavy..._


Weakness, as in doesn't know how to handle women, especially not when being hit on. 

Fursonas often reflect someone's personality. In Drake's case, he's basically me, just with soft fur. And an arm that's missing.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> This thread is kind of species-ist, did any of you ever consider that flies have short attention spans and that large volumes of information are disorienting to them? Check your privileges. Smh.



Fly lives matter


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> just with soft fur.


Idk why but I always thought wolf fur would be a bit more rough. Unless like.... you're giving it doggy hair conditioner or somethin.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 29, 2017)

Otter, webbed hands make knife-play very difficult and unpleasant when making mistakes. no haircuts either, guard fur just never grows back right...


----------



## Royn (Mar 29, 2017)

Disadvantage is look human to common folk.  Its small, however, as those who know see right through that veneer.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Idk why but I always thought wolf fur would be a bit more rough. Unless like.... you're giving it doggy hair conditioner or somethin.


Well, it's like real life. If we didn't have all these hair products, people wouldn't have that great of hair. It can be applied to anthro characters as well. They aren't magically perfect and clean.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 29, 2017)

She is too stubborn, she daydreams too much, she is super claustrophobic, she hates avacados, she is too messy, she cannot let go of anything, ect, ect, ect.


----------



## Rainbo (Mar 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ahhhhhh stop! All of this capitalization and greentext has me disorientated. A magical what now?


LOL! Sorry, I've always been a bit of a goofball.
So in a nutshell there's the character itself, just as a casual fursona, and then there's kind of this fictional aspect of her I've played around with for years -- this whole huge story about she and a band of other beings who basically travel around between realities and have all kinds of shenanigans and whatnot. They're ultimately something akin to "aliens" sort of kind of (more like dream weavers or reality augmenters) and whenever they enter a reality, they take a shape that's best to blend in or to accomplish whatever they're doing, so she takes the fox/shifter shape because (cue boring plot/exposition here). So I joked that this fursona is like an onion with all these layers that just gets weirder and weirder the more you peel back, lol. On the surface she's just some random fox, I draw her as a fox all the time, that's basically the default iconography of the idea, but the plot of the story she's featured in (because as an author, I don't see why I can't have shameless self-insertion into a story, every author does it whether they mean to or not) makes it this whole other layer of stuff... And if I was a better artist I'd go hyper-realistic with her instead of drawing it cartoony style when I'm just being silly with it. Like she's actually supposed to be all super-realistic, almost 'spooky werefox' in appearance (long ago I imagined that the real thing would be in fact probably frightening to see, more like a werewolf).

So yeah I dunno, just pointing out that the problem is she's kinda over-the-top like probably to an annoying degree.

Maybe I misinterpreted the OP and he was actually asking about the character's weaknesses, I was thinking more in the sense of like, as an author etc., I'm self-aware that the character is probably too complex and too over-the-top or that it may come across as lame XD

I mean, if we're talking weaknesses, she's got plenty of flaws in that regard, like she often comes across as 'ditzy' when she's got stuff going on beneath the surface, she's unpredictable and often speaks in riddles (and ain't nobody got time to decode them, usually), and she has a genuinely otherworldly/strange quality that slightly pushes people away even if she's really sociable and outgoing. Also interruptions in consciousness are a huge gaping loophole/weakness for her in the stories (if she gets sedated or knocked out it can have serious effects since a lot of her power is basically consciousness-based) -- and it has more than once become an obstacle plot device in writing. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Idk why but I always thought wolf fur would be a bit more rough. Unless like.... you're giving it doggy hair conditioner or somethin.


'tis is not your standard wolf. :3

Could be the shampoo. Who knows. Can't be assed to think of reasons atm. Fiction is fiction, yanno.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 'tis is not your standard wolf. :3
> 
> Could be the shampoo. Who knows. Can't be assed to think of reasons atm. Fiction is fiction, yanno.


"Maybe he was born with it.... Maybe it's Maybelline"


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> "Maybe he was born with it.... Maybe it's Maybelline"


He uses Thor'eal, the real men's shampoo. Makes your hair/fur fluffy, soft and pretty damn hard to resist. :3


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 30, 2017)

Hmmm...Disadvantages well Jack is pretty calm and collected...untill you annoy him and he goes full edgelord


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 2, 2017)

Basically a slowpoke, overweight, low stamina, easily run outta breath, doesn't play sports well (only a bit decent at badminton)... oh and small arms compared to the rest of the body, I guess, since... y'know, raptor/kangaroo, lol


----------



## estiniens (Apr 7, 2017)

He's complete scum and tries way too hard to be cool. Absolute trashcan. Also his face is hard to draw. Dumb oriental.


----------



## YukineAlterma (Apr 7, 2017)

My fursona uses time based magic which screwed up his own flow of time causing him to never age beyond six years old. Everyone thinks hes a kid but hes lived for far longer x.x


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 7, 2017)

estiniens said:


> He's complete scum and tries way too hard to be cool. Absolute trashcan. Also his face is hard to draw. Dumb oriental.



Roasting your own sona, brutal.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Basically a slowpoke, overweight, low stamina, easily run outta breath, doesn't play sports well (only a bit decent at badminton)... oh and small arms compared to the rest of the body, I guess, since... y'know, raptor/kangaroo, lol



Can he still hop?



YukineAlterma said:


> My fursona uses time based magic which screwed up his own flow of time causing him to never age beyond six years old. Everyone thinks hes a kid but hes lived for far longer x.x



Man, I can't stand time travel, it's so confusing and creates paradoxes no matter what you do.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Can he still hop?


yup, I can~!



MadKiyo said:


> Man, I can't stand time travel, it's so confusing and creates paradoxes no matter what you do.


that's why I don't time-travel... reversing the flow of the timeline like a video playing back is the best I can do and wanna do, thank you


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2017)

I guess my character's flaw is that she tends to be naturally trusting towards people. And, since she's non-combative, it really easy for people to take advantage of her.


----------



## estiniens (Apr 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Roasting your own sona, brutal.
> 
> .


If I don't roast him, I'll enable him to be a complete trash can


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I guess my character's flaw is that she tends to be naturally trusting towards people. And, since she's non-combative, it really easy for people to take advantage of her.


Sounds like someone I wouldn't trust with money.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Sounds like someone I wouldn't trust with money.


Nah mate, you gotta trust your money with someone like me


----------



## Irindales (Apr 8, 2017)

My Fursona has so many flaws 
-anger issues
-anxiety
-excessive guilt for everything
-Lack of attention

Etc etc basically a walking mess <33


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 8, 2017)

Irindales said:


> -Lack of attention



Hi


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 9, 2017)

Well, my fursona is stuck in a 5.25" floppy disk, so... he's sort of restricted to computers that have that kind of drive available. o.o


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> Well, my fursona is stuck in a 5.25" floppy disk, so... he's sort of restricted to computers that have that kind of drive available. o.o


How could a being with likely a complex brain and general anatomy be condensed as data into mere mb's? That would take supercomputers of the highest order.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 9, 2017)

Not particularly strong, anxious, appearing sneaky whatever the context...


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> How could a being with likely a complex brain and general anatomy be condensed as data into mere mb's? That would take supercomputers of the highest order.



Actually, it's a 360 kB disk, so...
...S-shut up, artistic license, old computer stuff is cool. :V
(in hindsight it might have made more sense for it to be something really high-density like a tape cartridge, but that would start to approach obscure and/or pedantic territory. Again, artistic license )


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> Actually, it's a 360 kB disk, so...
> ...S-shut up, artistic license, old computer stuff is cool. :V
> (in hindsight it might have made more sense for it to be something really high-density like a tape cartridge, but that would start to approach obscure and/or pedantic territory. Again, artistic license )



Spooky wizardry.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 9, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> Well, my fursona is stuck in a 5.25" floppy disk, so... he's sort of restricted to computers that have that kind of drive available. o.o


I actually think that's a really interesting idea.


----------



## Irindales (Apr 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Hi


Honestly if you went up to her and said that she probably wouldn't even notice since she isn't very attentive XD She'd probabky be zoning out, haha.
"Lack of attention" seems a bit too nice to describe her lol. More like "Cannot pay attention to anything whatsoever".


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 9, 2017)

I´m a octopus girl furry thing so I don´t know.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2017)

Irindales said:


> Honestly if you went up to her and said that she probably wouldn't even notice since she isn't very attentive XD She'd probabky be zoning out, haha.
> "Lack of attention" seems a bit too nice to describe her lol. More like "Cannot pay attention to anything whatsoever".



Mine is quite the opposite. He can pay attention to almost anything within a nearly 360 degree view.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m a octopus girl furry thing so I don´t know.


There is no disadvantage I guess.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> There is no disadvantage I guess.


I guess


----------



## Simo (Apr 9, 2017)

In RPs, everyone I've RPd with wants to be dominated by my Skunk fursona...whereas, I'm actually much more passive. But it's still been a lot of fun, so no huge disadvantage


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> In RPs, everyone I've RPd with wants to be dominated by my Skunk fursona...whereas, I'm actually much more passive. But it's still been a lot of fun, so no huge disadvantage


kinky


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> In RPs, everyone I've RPd with wants to be dominated by my Skunk fursona...whereas, I'm actually much more passive. But it's still been a lot of fun, so no huge disadvantage



That doesn't sound so bad, a submissive personality makes it far easier to cheat their money.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thick fur giving his species poor heat tolerance and a strong dislike of clothing.
Species spends over 60 years in childhood, but with the advantage of having a practically unlimited lifespan.
Rather small, Adult height of only 125-140 cm.
Greater susceptibility to cancer.
In a setting with high levels of technology and with cybernetics so common, the species regenerative abilities makes them incompatible with the majority of cybernetic technology. Said Regeneration also makes fixing birth defects more difficult, and in some cases impossible.
Eyesight generally not as good as a humans.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 15, 2017)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Thick fur giving his species poor heat tolerance and a strong dislike of clothing.
> Species spends over 60 years in childhood, but with the advantage of having a practically unlimited lifespan.
> Rather small, Adult height of only 125-140 cm.
> Greater susceptibility to cancer.
> ...



That's very specific and detailed! Though small is a disadvantage only depending on how you look at it.


----------

